# hamm info



## mattsdragons (Jul 6, 2009)

i may be going for my first time this year but have no idea about how to do it or how much it would all cost?

any ideas?


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

mattsdragons said:


> i may be going for my first time this year but have no idea about how to do it or how much it would all cost?
> 
> any ideas?


 try googling the coachshow


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

If you go with coachtotheshow.com it's £105 including entry to the show.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

reptiles-ink said:


> If you go with coachtotheshow.com it's £105 including entry to the show.


 :2thumb:
And full eat all you like breakfast


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

tarantulabarn said:


> :2thumb:
> And full eat all you like breakfast


How could I forget that part :bash:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

reptiles-ink said:


> How could I forget that part :bash:


Gotta be the best way to start the days rushing around, mind you i think i ate toooo many german sausages last time, couldnt move for about an hour :gasp:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

tarantulabarn said:


> Gotta be the best way to start the days rushing around, mind you i think i ate toooo many german sausages last time, couldnt move for about an hour :gasp:


sooo tempted Tbarn! 

I'm a really frugal bugger so my brain is currently having a fight with...itself.

"You know you want to Joe...so much variety, they prices should still be pretty damn good even with the weaker pound, especially for millipedes, scorps etc"

but then there's "Damn it Joe that's over £100! You could buy inverts here instead! You know you'll listen...you know your a frugal bastard unless your buying gifts..."

The best of both worlds would be to ask someone to bring me back some things haha. I don't know!:bash:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Not sure if this will help ya but prices at the moment arent a lot differant than in the UK.....Unless you know how to haggle, i got loads of really great deals in december and one of our passengers came home with so many bargains, Real bargains as well. Mainly on inverts


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

tarantulabarn said:


> Not sure if this will help ya but prices at the moment arent a lot differant than in the UK.....Unless you know how to haggle, i got loads of really great deals in december and one of our passengers came home with so many bargains, Real bargains as well. Mainly on inverts


yeah I've noticed on Tarantulas the prices really aren't that great, in fact many on Terraristik are overpriced a little compared to over here. However last year those stocklists for HAMM(which you might have even posted..)had much more variety then you get over here, especially for millipedes, centipedes, galeodes sp(going to see I can't pick one up in March-April time).

I think I might try smiling nicely at people I know who are going to get them to buy a couple of millipedes and the like and RMSD to me when they get back.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mattsdragons (Jul 6, 2009)

what about hotels?


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

mattsdragons said:


> what about hotels?


the coach trip involves you going there, going to the show, coming back. Sleep on the coach!:no1:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

If you drive yourself then the Mercure hotel is just a few minutes from the show, and prices tend to range from £60-£120 depending on time of year and how far in advance you book really for a twin room. There are cheaper hotels within 30-40 minutes drive, but this obviously does bump the price up for your trip 

We always drive over on the ferry the day before and sleep at the Mercure then up fresh and early as otherwise our driver would probably fall asleep at the wheel!... all the coach organisers will usually be straight there and straight back to minimise costs & time and obviously you can kip on the coach... obviously as the coach drivers don't go into the show they usually either work on shifts with another driver or sleep during the day so it's safe


----------



## agreendream (Dec 8, 2009)

*1am*

Those up for the coach, where are people getting off and where are they going too?
Im freaking a bit as the deal is good but leaves me at 1am a long way from home with some boxes of animals that don't like Britain at 1am.....

I live In Aylesbury, Buckinghamshire, if any one is passing even fairly close I would probably be able to make it home


----------

